# Suitable site wanted at Whitstable Kent



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

The local Art group I belong to is going to Whitstable, Kent in September for a painting weekend . Most of the group stay in B&Bs but two of us have 'vans. We have done a huge amount of research on the local sites but they all seem either vast and dominated by static homes - sometimes exclusively reserved for them, are very large with far too much razamataz, too far from the town, too near a main road or just rather dowdy.

Well, I am probably being a bit picky, but does anyone know of a quiet CL or other venue in Whitstable that could accommodate two small 'vans?

Autumn


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

if you don't come up with an answer in or just outside the town itself, why don't you go and stay at the Park and Ride at New Dover Road in Canterbury, which is set up for motorhomes. It is under 8 miles to Whitstable from there and it's under £3 for 24 hours.

Ian


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I am sure Locovan and my self will forgive you for your comments about our local town. how close to the town do you need to be. If you are with the CC there is a cl a couple of miles out of town. 

Andy


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I have PM you the details.

Andy


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks, Andy. I certainly have no complaints about Whitstable, I think it is a delightful place, which is why we have chosen it for our painting weekend. Two friends and I had a lovely day researching all the B&Bs and pubs to eat in. Will make a note of the CL you have sent.

Like most sites near the sea, however, they are large and are geraed up for family hoidays and there does seem to be a lot of sites for static homes. We really want to be as close as possible to Whitstable as we will be working there, although I will make a note of the Park and Ride facilities near Cambridge, Ian. I didn't know they were friendly towards overnight stays.

Autumn


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

At the moment, Seaview Holiday Park seems the best option but the reviews are mixed - the clubhouse turning out in the early hours doesn't really appeal. Has anyone experience of this site?

Autumn


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

We have stayed at Seaview many times in the past. I like the site myself and dont find it noisy. The Clubhouse is in the part of the site where the Statics are and you wont be able to hear any noise where the tourers are. They have hard standing pitches with electric and also grass pitches with and without electric. Its easy to walk or cycle into Whistable from the site. I'm sure Mavis will be along shortly to give you her views.

Sonja


----------



## 123523 (May 15, 2009)

We didnt really like Seaview much. It can get very crowded and facilities (especially the food at the Clubhouse) were not brilliant. To its merit, we didnt find it overly noisy and the sea is a very short walk away. 

It's just an opinion, but I hope it helps. 
Ladio


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Hello Autumn. I think we stayed at Seaview, but out of season and can't remember any negatives but it was about 6/7 years back in the old T2 VW we had then.

As a fellow artist I hope you have a good w/end painting, nothing better. Let's see the results when you're back home.

We will be out in the van somewhere this w/end and I always have my sketching stuff with me - don't always get any done of course.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi I have only just seen this.
Seaview is the best bet we are there for August Bank Holiday as the Kent MCC have a rally.
You are right on the sea front and can walk to Hernebay one way and Whitstable the other or catch the bus to Canterbury.
If you dont mind being away from the Sea Front then the Homing has a great camping field very well looked after.
That is at the top of Church Lane Seasalter and you go into it straight from the Thanet way I will Pm you all the details
I do know some wild camping places though but although not official is that what you want.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.homingpark.co.uk/touring_camping.asp
You walk down Church Lane and get the bus or walk into Whitstable.
But dont say I told you--if you Park Up on Tankerton slopes go to the left hand split in the road by the Cafe go down there and park for a couple of nights.


----------

